
“Each icon is reduced to its minimal form, without losing its significance.” - gjvc
https://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2018/06/26/new-icons-in-intellij-platform-2018-2/
======
paulryanrogers
I agree with some dissenters that not all changes are clearer. Dropping to a
single color as a fallback is fine but they reduce the colors so much the
icons are harder to use at a glance, IMO.

------
gjvc
This independently developed plugin
[https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/10777-legacy-icon-
pack-...](https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/10777-legacy-icon-pack-
for-2018-2-) undoes this change.

~~~
mthoms
It's not clear to me why you submitted this two year old post blog post to HN.
What are we meant to be looking for?

